# Inactive Account - Locked Out?



## MitchyRS (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

Haven't logged on for a couple of weeks but when I did, I got an inactive account please contact a board administrator. However, there is a problem with this, after looking and looking there was no way to contact a board admin, there were no details or email addresses to forward my message too so I've had to re-register to post this.

My usual account is Mitchy btw, can you guys reactivate my inactive account as the new account is pretty limited with what it can access just now.

Cheers,

Mitchy


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Will pass to Admin


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've reactivated your account now, it states that you had updated your details, possibly a new email address, and had not reactivated after the change.

Should be sorted out now.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Many thanks, back again.


----------

